# Sick Lamb!!!



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 25, 2013)

I am confused!  :/  If anyone has any ideas on what might be the problem, please share!!!
I have a 5 day old lamb, who I have been supplimenting twice a day with a bottle because his mom hasn't the milk for twins. He has been with his mom at all times. 
This morning, he held one front leg off the ground when he walk/hopped, but still jumped up for his bottle and drank it normaly.  At noon, he had no interest in nursing from his mother, just stood and layed around. I gave him another bottle and he drank it but slowly, and appeared to have a little bit laboured breathing. I attempted to give him another regular bottle this evening, but he could not even rise. He appears to suck very hard to breath, and will not take the bottle. When he attemps to rise, he can shakily get his rear end under him and thats as far as he gets then flops down.
He has no temperature and is actually cold.
Anyone have any ideas?
The mother is upto date on worming and vacs, she had her booster about 4 weeks ago.
He has had vits and selenium.

I have him in the house getting warm. I have been giving him electrolytes.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 25, 2013)

I forgot to mention he seems to have a bit of watery eyes. Nose isn't running at all, and often has his nose in the air.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 25, 2013)

Get him warm. Pinch his skin to see if he's dehydrated or not. If he is, give him some milk (when he's warmed up), either through a bottle or tube him. How does his mouth feel? Is it cold? Or hot?

A great way to give a lamb energy is Nutri-Drench and we always would use it on lambs that didn't look/act right.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 25, 2013)

It kinda sounds like maybe some kind of resp. issue.
I would check with a vet.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 25, 2013)

He is in the process of getting warm, his mouth is still cool. He isn't dehydrated and I have been giving him electrolytes, closest we have to Nutra-Drench.
Has anyone ever had lambs get dieases that their mothers were vaccinated against?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 26, 2013)

Vaccinations don't cover every ailment unfortunately.  I have a contagious pneumonia going through my flock right now. This weather we've had with snow, rain, cold, wet, warm, cold, etc has compromised everyone. If he has some kind of respiratory infection, he will need some antibiotics specific for that. We've been using Zactran. We had our vet come out to listen to lungs and that's how we knew what it was. 

His foot/hopping might be a separate issue unrelated. Good luck and I hope you can knock it out! 

ETA: Our vet said they don't always have a fever with this pneumonia.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd treat him with antibiotics and give him electrolytes.  Hold off on the milk for a few feedings and just give electrolytes only.  If his temperature is below normal, do not give any milk.  I'd take him away and put him on a heating pad, or if his temp is only slightly below normal put a heat lamp over him.  He needs to be warm.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 26, 2013)

I put the little guy on a heating pad and got his temp up a bit, as he seemed to hold his own temp. Then within a couple hours, his temp sky rocketed with a huge fever. I administered antibiotics, but the poor little guy didn't make the night regardless!!    I believe it was pnemonia! My first case of lamb death from pnemonia! I sure hope it isn't the contagious variety Bridgemoof!!!!  :/


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry FourWinds


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry, that's a bummer.  It has been a bad year for pneumonia!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm SO sorry Four Winds!


----------



## littlelambx3 (Mar 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awwww...I'm so sorry


----------

